# Daisy Tribute Video



## HolDaisy

Here's a little tribute video I've made of Daisy our golden who we lost 5 months ago on January 7th 2012. Just thought it would be nice to share a few of our special moments of her with you all, and for you to see what a beautiful girl she was and how much we loved her, hope that you enjoy watching it 

*Updated version of video on pg2 (thanks Danny!)*


----------



## GoldenCamper

Beautiful tribute to your Daisy, you have my condolences. I qued up the song you mentioned and listened while watching the video.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What an absolute doll Daisy was...you're collection of pictures and video's is priceless. It looks like she had a wonderful life and left you and your family with some wonderful, warm memories. Thanks for sharing.

Pete


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful tribute to your beautiful Daisy. So many memories and love, I am sorry your time with sweet Daisy was so short.


----------



## dborgers

What an absolutely beautiful video. 

Daisy was a precious, precious girl and loved very deeply. Thank you for sharing that with us. I've loved her pictures and hearing about her. The video really captures her personality. And what a beautiful personality she was (and is).


----------



## maggsd

*Daisy's video*

What an absolutely beautiful girl. Your lovely video of her shows your great love and relationship you had for each other. It made the tears roll once again. I'm happy that you had the strength to put together such a heart warming tribute. I hope your videos of Daisy bring you much happiness and help heal the pain of losing such a young soul. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## AmberSunrise

Your tribute to your beautiful girl is amazing. Thank you for sharing both your love for her and raising awareness to losing her so very young .. I am sorry you lost your beauty at barely 3 years old but the video shows she lived a great life and was loved.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy

Check your Private Messages when you get a chance.

Danny


----------



## Ljilly28

Awww, thanks for sharing this with us! It is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages and glad that you have enjoyed watching Daisy's video


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for sharing Daisy's life with us


----------



## solinvictus

Thank you for sharing the video of your beautiful girl Daisy. She was definately a treasure.


----------



## GoldenMum

That tribute to Daisy is Beautiful, you can how much love you all had for each other. She was a gorgeous girl, taken way to soon. RIP beautiful girl!


----------



## HolDaisy

After some help from Danny Andy's Dad (thanks again ) I've uploaded another version with music


----------



## *Laura*

HolDaisy that was such a beautiful tribute to your Daisy. I'm so sorry you lost your sweet girl. She looked so happy and so well loved by your family


----------



## brens29

Daisy was so beautiful, looks like she brought alot of love to you home. So sorry you lost her at such an early age.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for all your lovely comments


----------



## davebeech

loved watching the video, what an absolutely gorgeous girl !!


----------



## Wimbles

Oh my goodness, such a beautiful girl and a wonderful tribute to her. My cheeks are wet now Thank you for sharing such precious memories.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy to share some of Daisy's best memories with you guys, the forum has been such a support for us, we are forever grateful of you all


----------



## dborgers

I know what you mean about this site. Such support.

Daisy will be remembered by so many of us. She was such a sweetheart.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Oh, such a wonderful tribute to your beautiful Daisy! It's just not fair that these wonderful creatures can't live many more years than they do! Thanks for sharing, it certainly keeps all of our memories alive and cherished.


----------



## dborgers

I wanted you to know I realize the losses this week on GRF must bring back some sad memories for you. Remembering Daisy and thinking of you and your wonderful family of skin and fur people. And please give your little ray of sunshine, Sammy, a healthy, long belly rub from us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you. Yes it does bring back lots of sad memories as we know exactly how you are feeling. We are so sad about Andy and so sorry for you as we know what he meant to you and what you had to go through yesterday. I'm so glad that we found this forum when we lost Daisy, and I know that you are too. I honestly don't think we'd have coped without it and all the wonderful people that helped us and encouraged us to love another golden again. You have so many wonderful videos of Andy that you can look back on and smile to remember him by. I think his flying video has to be one of our all time favourites though 

p.s - A huge belly rub just given to Sammy from you!


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Thank you so much for sharing your video. It brought tears to my eyes as I was also remembering similar antics by my beloved Rhett. Daisy was a beautiful girl and I can tell she was very much loved by you and your family. I know she is sadly missed by everyone.


----------

